# the Mantis Mansion (build/comments/critique)



## moviemanmania (Jul 1, 2011)

I have six mantis coming in soon so I just completed my first mantis enclosure project. I used depron foam, plastic craft mesh, acrylic glass, and hot glue. The fake orchis and sponges I both got from the dollar store. As this is my first I am open to all comments and critiques. Here are some photos of the build.

walls installed with air hold cut. Craft mesh to be glued over the holes.












doors cut.






Doors in place and mesh roof and sides glued in. It houses six mantis compartments and one larger stick bug compartment on the left.


----------



## massaman (Jul 1, 2011)

should start making them and sell some as a side project


----------



## sporeworld (Jul 1, 2011)

Nice work!

What kind of mantids are getting, and what are you feeding them...? I think you're going to need some "ports" for adding more feeders. Otherwise, existing food will run for it when you open the doors.

Also, some species can't climb glass. How slick are the plastic walls? You might need to address that.

Finally, keep an eye on the sponges on the bottom. It should either be a really tight fit, or have a lot of room around the edges. Some mantids will force their way into any gaps, and can get stuck and die (they're really quite silly). Also, crickets and some other feeders will try to get under the sponge and hide. You might be better off with just folded paper towels.

Great work! Keep us posted!


----------



## moviemanmania (Jul 1, 2011)

Thanks guys! I roughed up the edges of the foam and the stick bugs have no problem crawling on them, I will be curious to see how the mantis will be able to climb on them. I am getting six european mantis and I plan on feeding them crickets, small dubia, wax, meal, superworms, and blue bottle flies. A feeding portal is a good idea and I might have to cut some in... I will also keep an eye on the sponges and see if they need adjusting when the new occupants arrive.


----------



## sporeworld (Jul 1, 2011)

Also, watch for staining. Fly spit, feces, blood splatter, vomit, etc.


----------



## angelofdeathzz (Jul 1, 2011)

We always love Good creativity,  I just hope it all works for you, let us know what happens...


----------



## d17oug18 (Jul 2, 2011)

looks good, first... dont use crickets with this. They will and can eat through plastic! Like Mr sponge man said, it may get dirty so find out now how to keep it clean, even if that means to line it with something. Lastly... looks great =)


----------



## Rick (Jul 2, 2011)

Looks good. Nice work. The only concern I see you may have is getting enough airflow. If you find that you get condensation or water hanging around for a long time you are not getting enough airflow. I tried sponges once but did not like em at all. Plain folded paper towels work great.


----------



## Mantismaniac (Jul 2, 2011)

Awsome work!!


----------



## moviemanmania (Jul 2, 2011)

Great ideas and concerns guys. I will keep everyone posted here as the tenants get moved in. I'm sure there will be some tweaking and adjusting needed.


----------



## hibiscusmile (Jul 2, 2011)

I like your stuff, u could just have a feeder hole with round sponge in it, looks good and cause it is foam, the mantis should have no problem moving around on it.


----------



## moviemanmania (Jul 2, 2011)

I received the mantids today and they are feeling at home in the mansion. They have eaten some but I have not yet seen them drink. I did remove the sponges because they diddn't think need the added humidity and the crickets were hiding near them. I love to watch them slowly snack!


----------



## sporeworld (Jul 3, 2011)

And, if you don't like the look of the folded towels, you can get the thicker ones from the hardware store and cut them to size. You can also use coffee filters.


----------



## checco (Jul 6, 2011)

awesome!


----------



## kmsgameboy (Jul 6, 2011)

Oh my gosh! I LOVE IT!!! Make me one!!!


----------



## chessman007 (Jul 8, 2011)

Amazing, that is a huge improvement over my terrarium!


----------

